
The Engineering of the Drinking Bird Toy [video] - shawndumas
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UCKC-QVcVn0
======
JshWright
If you haven't watched all of Bill's videos, you should put them on your list
right right now. His early stuff was a great mixture of goofy humor and
fascinating explanations of the engineering behind various everyday objects.

His more recent stuff has (unfortunately, in my opinion) dropped most of the
comedy, but really stepped up the overall quality.

Some highlights:

His series on Faraday's Chemical History of a Candle lectures:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrHnLXMTOWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrHnLXMTOWM)

His series on Albert Michelson’s Harmonic Analyzer (a century old device that
can mechanically perform Fourier transforms)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAsM30MAHLg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAsM30MAHLg)

I'd also really recommend his book on R101, the last great British airship.
[http://www.engineerguy.com/airship/](http://www.engineerguy.com/airship/)

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Insanely great hack, not surprising it came from a Bell Labs specialist in
manufacturing.

For easier search, from the video: U.S.Patent 2,402,463 , Miles V. Sullivan

(P.S. reminded me of Claude Shannon, also from Bell Labs and dabbling in toys
...
[https://www.google.com/search?q=claude+shannon+toy](https://www.google.com/search?q=claude+shannon+toy)
)

------
exabrial
Bill has a series of incredible videos. Definitely work watching them all!

------
nutrino29
Always wondered how does this toy work. Great video

------
ComputerGuru
Please add [video] to the title.

~~~
dang
Done.

